# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Advice Required

## standeman

*Hi all , have tried other threads but no response as yet, Im trying to get advice on how to cover the weatherboards of my garage, (workshop) with cement sheets, my questions is do I put up small battens or not as Ive noticed houses with these battens up when house has been cladded.*

----------


## watson

:Bump:

----------


## Bedford

> *Im trying to get advice on how to cover the weatherboards of my garage, (workshop) with cement sheets, my questions is do I put up small battens or not as Ive noticed houses with these battens up when house has been cladded.*

  I'll have a go, :Biggrin:   what I would do is put the AC straight over the weatherboards. 
The battens you have seen may have been used to straighten a wall and are not always necessary. 
You need to do a few things first, 
1) measure so you know where the studs are. 
2) make sure you only nail through the thickest point of the weatherboard so the AC is supported where you nail. 
3) you will probably need to pack the top of the top weatherboard, so it becomes the same thickness as the others. 
If you do it this way there should be no problems with the corner stops that you may encounter if you battened it out. 
I would use a plastic bead as a joiner as well.  :Smilie:

----------


## standeman

Hi Bedford, Many many thanks for your advice, I was hoping I wouldnt have to put up battens but will do as you say, the walls are reasonably straight so shouldnt have any 
problems in that respect , thanyou once again.
stan :2thumbsup:

----------


## standeman

:Biggrin: Hi Bedford, just a question you mentioned plastic bead , what type and size would you recommend, and how do I know what size to order regards stan :Doh:

----------


## Bedford

If your using 4.5 mm AC sheet you need the plastic joiner to fit that. 
It is shaped like an *H* and slips in between the two sheets, makes a nice join and comes at least 2400 long. :Smilie:

----------


## standeman

Thanks for that Bedford,  :2thumbsup: you have a been a really great help, all I have to do now is start working on it asap....have to wait for two sons to come and help 
regards
stan

----------

